# [OT]Partimage

## Cristian75

Salve chiedevo se mi aiutate a copiare un hd con gentoo su un altro hd

ho provato con partimage ma non trovo la sintassi corretta per copiare hda3 su hdb1 

purtroppo devo fare questo perche hda e diventato piccolo quindi vorrei trasferire il tutto su un hd piu capiente 

ho utilizato questo http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

il problema e dirgli di fare l'inmagine su hdb anziche hda per il semplice motivo che hda e pieno 

help plis ho cercato da tutte le parti ma non ho trovato risposta.

grazie

----------

## Luca89

ma perchè non usi "cp  -ra" o dd o tar?

----------

## lavish

cp -a penso sia la cosa migliore.. 

@ Luca89: -r non serve con -a  :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @ Luca89: -r non serve con -a 

 

uh, non lo sapevo, grazie.  :Very Happy: 

```
 -a, --archive

              Preserve as much as possible of the structure and attributes of the original files in the copy (but do not  preserve  directory

              structure).  Equivalent to -dpPR.

       -R, --recursive

              Copy directories recursively, preserving non-directories.

```

----------

## Cristian75

scusate ma come dovrei fare mi dite passo passo il comando ho paura di sbagliare sono noob di linux 

ho letto qualcosa su google al riguardo alcuni dicono che dovrei smontare le partizioni help me plis

cp -a /dev/hda /dev/hdb ?

----------

## federico

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> scusate ma come dovrei fare mi dite passo passo il comando ho paura di sbagliare sono noob di linux 
> 
> ho letto qualcosa su google al riguardo alcuni dicono che dovrei smontare le partizioni help me plis
> 
> cp -a /dev/hda /dev/hdb ?

 

Se intendi utilizzare cp non puoi farlo a partizioni smontate (quello forse lo si fa parlando di dd). Se utilizzi cp il procedimento potrebbe essere cp -a /partizione_su_disco1 /partizione_su_disco2 . L'unico motivo per il quale vedo valido il consiglio di cp e' che dd copierebbe i due dischi in maniera identica, mentre con cp hai la possibilita' prima di partizionare il disco 2 a mano e poi di riempirlo di dati copiando partizione per particione.

Federico

----------

## Cristian75

ok grazie della dritta provero a preparare gli hd e poi vi so dire come è andata grazie ancora

----------

## Cristian75

Scusate ma non mi copia nulla dove sbaglio ?

cp -a /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb1

cp -a /dev/hda3 /dev/hdb3

cp -a hda1 hdb1

cp -a hda3 hdb3

questi sono i comandi che ho provato a dare ma mi pare che non copia nulla

sbaglio io ho qualcosa non và ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> questi sono i comandi che ho provato a dare ma mi pare che non copia nulla

 

"mi pare" sarebbe a dire?

Il comando da uno strano messaggio in inglese che inizia con la parola "ERROR"?

Il comando finisce regolarmente ma la copia é vuota

Se la risposta é "Il comando non finisce e non scrive niente probabilmente "ti pare" sbagliato perché cp non é molto espansivo... e copiare partizioni é una cosa che richiede tempo.

----------

## Cristian75

localhost cristian # cp -a /dev/hda3 /dev/hdb3

localhost cristian #

questo e quello che scrivo in shell e sotto quello che mi ristituisce

non da segni di vita praticamente nessun mesaggio nulla 

se poi vado a vedere hdb3 e vuoto non copia nulla

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ahem... 

leggi bene quello che hai scritto: tu gli hai detto di creare una copia del file speciale hda3 in hdb3

quello che tu dovresti fare è copiare il contenuto della cartella A nella cartella B. Nel tuo caso l'origine A è la / del sistema, la radice del sistema quindi dovresti dare cp -a / cartellaB 

cartellaB è il luogo dove verrà "montata" (montare associare ad una locazione del file system una partizione o un dispositivo) la nuova partizione creata per contenere il sistema operativo.

In questo caso , iptizzando di aver montato la partizione di destinazione sotto /mnt/B il comando che dovresti dare sarebbe 

```
cp -a / /mnt/B
```

. Ma c'è un errore: dal momento che la cartella mount è sotto la radice, e noi abbiamo detto di copiare tutto quello che sta sotto la radice in B, rischiamo di finire in un loop infinito. 

tralasciando le opzioni poco pratiche l'ideale sarebbe riavviare il PC usando il liveCd con cui ha in stallato Gentoo. creare le directory A e B sotto /mnt . mountare sotto A il disco pieno e sotto B il nuovo disco. Dare cp -a /mnt/A  /mnt/B. Infine modificare il file grub.conf [se hai usato grub come boot manager] affinchè cerchi e carichi il sistema dal nuovo disco [oppure invertire fisicamente i 2 dischi così non dovete cambiar nulla al boot].

In bocca al lupo e se non ti è chiaro qualcosa, chiedi e cerca informazioni prima di eseguire operazioni come root [m'ero dimenticato, sei root vero quando fai ste cose?].

----------

## Cristian75

ok grazie deadhead

ho capito il tutto è una operazione delicata quindi vedro di scrivermi tutti i pasaggi che mi hai suggerito poi provo il tutto 

sinceramente ho un po timore di fare cavolate in quanto sono molto noob di linux cmq proverò di raccogliere le forze  :Smile: 

che la forza sia con me  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

nessuno nasce saputo  :Very Happy:  ci posti per favore l'output di 

```
fdisk -l /dev/hda ; fdisk -l /dev/hdb
```

----------

## Cristian75

allora ciao e grazie il comando da te richiesto non lo posso dare perchè sto provando a fare la copia con dd 

dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb

che dici puo funzionare ?

ho letto che poi finita la copia bisogna ridimensionare le partizioni è vero ?

quindi mi ricrea le partizioni nel hd ?

ah una cosa hli hd sono identici come partizioni ma hdb3 e 10 gb + grande

----------

## falko

Scusa ma non saresti più comodo a fare uno stage4?

dd fa una copia a basso livello che a mio parere non ti servirebbe anche perè se non sbaglio facendo

```
dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb 
```

faresti una copia settore per settore e quindi anche quelli vuoti. E inoltre, anche se adesso non mi ricordo ci sono delle complicazioni in più usando dd sulle dimensioni dei due hd.

Comunque io sollitamente mi faccio il cosiddetto stage4 e un ottimo HOWTO è questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-194124-highlight-stage4.html

----------

## Luca89

dd effettua una copia 1:1, il che non è molto comodo vedendo il tuo caso perchè gli hardisk sono diversi, cp secondo me è la migliore soluzione, basta che parti da livecd:

```
cd /mnt

mkdir a b

mount /dev/partizionechedevicopiare /mnt/a

mount /dev/partizionevuota /mnt/b

cp -a /mnt/a/* /mnt/b

```

e hai finito, non vedo nulla di difficile, se poi posti l'output di "fdisk -l" possiamo aiutarti nel caso non sapessi quale è la partizione da dove devi copiare e quale è quella su cui devi copiare. Lo stage4 in questo caso è solo una perdita di tempo e di risorse.

----------

## Cristian75

ok grazie ragazzi siete unici 

allora ho stoppato con Ctrl C il dd seguendo i vostri consigli 

ora mi trovo in gentoo e vi posto il comando da voi richiesto 

la situazione attuale e la seguente : 

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hda2              14         139     1012095   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3             140        2495    18924570   83  Linux

Disk /dev/hdb: 30.7 GB, 30738677760 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 3737 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2              14         139     1012095   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb3             140        2495    18924570   83  Linux

dd mi ha cambiato un pochino le partizioni di hdb3

cosa mi conviene fare ripartizionare l'hd ?

----------

## Luca89

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
> 
> ...

 

Infatti, ha fatto una copia 1:1 del primo hard-disk sul secondo. Per partizionare il secondo hard-disk basta che uso lo stesso "fdisk /dev/hdb" oppure "cfdisk /dev/hdb", il secondo e un po più facile da usare. Da come ho visto hda, ipotizzo che hda1 sia adibita a /boot, hda2 a swap e hda3 a /, è corretto? In tal caso per copiare tutto il tuo sistema nell''altro hard-disk, devi fare così:

Ipotizziamo che il secondo hard-disk lo partizioni in:

hdb1 => /boot

hdb2 => /

hdb3 => swap

hdb4 => /home

```
cd /mnt

mkdir a b

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/a

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/a/boot

mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt/b

mkdir /mnt/b/boot /mnt/b/home

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/b/boot

mount /dev/hdb4 /mnt/b/home

cp -a /mnt/a/* /mnt/b

```

Adesso ti chroot e modifichi fstab, grub.conf e reinstalli grub. Spero di averti fatto capire meglio come funziona il procedimento.

----------

## Cristian75

Perfetto grazie ancora direi che e tutto chiaro

grazie di essere stati cosi pazienti con me ora mi preparo al fare il tutto poi vi dico come procede

 :Smile: 

----------

## Cristian75

Riekkime ho fatto qualche piccola modifica 

cd /mnt

mkdir a

mkdir b

mkdir c

mkdir d

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/a

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/b

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/d

mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/c

cp -a /mnt/a /mnt/c

cp -a /mnt/b /mnt/d

ho usato questo schema per fare le stesse partizioni cioè

hda1 boot

hda2 swap

hda3 root

in questo momento il pc sta copiando i dati sul hd  :Smile: 

----------

## Cristian75

purtroppo ho una brutta notizia da dare  :Sad: 

mi sa che mi sia saltato l'alimentatore del pc e defunto non parte piu  :Sad: 

mazza che sfiga che ho ogni volta che provo a fare qualcosa mi capita una rogna 

basta sono troppo depresso..........

----------

## Cristian75

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> purtroppo ho una brutta notizia da dare 
> 
> mi sa che mi sia saltato l'alimentatore del pc e defunto non parte piu 
> 
> mazza che sfiga che ho ogni volta che provo a fare qualcosa mi capita una rogna 
> ...

 

raga ho risolto è ripartito il pc sono feliceeeeeeeeeeee.....

ho una nuova idea che posto su un nuovo topico

----------

